
It's Time to Start Writing (2019) - dhotson
https://alexnixon.github.io/2019/12/10/writing.html
======
ydb
You go Alex :) I think more people, even supposed "nonwriters," should write
more! Jeff Bezos may be a chunk of hot garbage, but his bizarre writing policy
is at least something good.

Heck, I recommend _everyone_ set up a blog. It can be totally pseudonymous,
that's fine. Just collect your thoughts and write little personal think pieces
that you publish into the void. If they gain traction somewhere like HN,
great! But it's not the main attraction.

